# Worcester cruise 21ST oct/cancelled!!!!!!!!



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

I think everyone must be away on hols this week. we will re-arrange the next cruise in the comming months so keep looking, details will follow.

fraser


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey Fraser , how's it going ?

Ross on Wye is not far away from me , might be able to pop along for a swift half with you guys :roll:

Mark.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Mark,
This could be a good autumn meet between us all. From you down in south Wales together all us up here in the Midlands.
What do you think?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Mark,
> This could be a good autumn meet between us all. From you down in south Wales together all us up here in the Midlands.
> What do you think?


 Sounds like a plan Phill 8)

Mark


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Mark,
Don't want to steal Yogi's thread. But I Know he woudn't mind me giving a helping hand.
Suggest you ask for a head count your end over the next few weeks and we will do the same. Then Yogi can arrange the final details.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Mark,
> Don't want to steal Yogi's thread. But I Know he woudn't mind me giving a helping hand.
> Suggest you ask for a head count your end over the next few weeks and we will do the same. Then Yogi can arrange the final details.


 No probs Phill,
will suggest it to my guys at our meet on 16th

Mark.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

sorry mark have been a little busy of late but would be great to meet up with you and yours if ross on wyre is not too far.
let me know what your guys think when you meet on the 16th.

phil i new i could rely on you, i have a few more i will bring a we are having a meet on the 20th over at coleshill where i will drum up the troops.
do you fancy coming along
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 1&start=10

i will sort out the route next week as its a cracker, as its a old motorbike route, off the beaten track but great fun, details to follow :wink:

fraser


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Yogi,
Will try and do some juggling on the work front and see if I can make it.
I have also suggested to Hark that I pick him up as he is non TT able at the moment and lives in Brum too.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I might be ok by then  That would be worth the wait


----------



## emzipoo4u (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi, Is this still going ahead on Sunday, where are you meeting as we woud like to come along    ???


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Yogi is a little busy with the missus and hospitals at the moment as as he is going to be a dad. This as well as work dose not leave him much time, so I have offered to take over the sorting of this one. As it is a little late to arrange a route and find a nice pub in Ross a new date is going to be set of either the following Sunday or the one after that 14th 21st. I have asked Mark to rally round the south Wales folk as we plan to meet up with them at the pub. I will let you all know Friday if it's going to be the 14th or the 21st and then work on the route the week end.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

sounds gd m8


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
As it is Castle Coome on the weekend of the 14th and also that it will give me more time to plan routes, sort the pub etc, we will make it the 21st.
I will post up all the details end of next week.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

and if anyone is desperate for a meet this Sunday (7th Oct) and doesn't mind a drive, then you're welcome to come down to Weston-Super-Mare with us lot: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=95874


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Due to some things i have to sort out Phill TT4PJ is looking after this one,(thanks Phill  )

He has changed to date to the 21st as not to clash with the ADI and will issue more dates soon.
i will keep the first page updated

thanks again Phill :wink: 
fraser


----------



## ooloocat (Mar 16, 2007)

Just checked in to see if tomorrow was still on. Have to go to Cheltenham and was hoping to catch up with you all later but if it's been postponed !!

Where and when in Weston - I can nip further down the M5 ?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=95874

there you go details on front page

Meet at 2 for 2.30m leave at Sedgemoor services NORTHBOUND M5

Matt


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

*20th october, update
I think everyone must be away on hols this week. we will re-arrange the next cruise in the comming months so keep looking, details will follow.

fraser*

If anyone still wants to come and join me and Phil on sunday can you please post up as we may have to look at changing the date and location as we seem a little short on numbers, so come on please post up or some ideas for dates and other locations
fraser


----------

